# whiting ceviche question



## jeep00 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm relatively new to surf fishing. I've caught several - whiting, ground mullet or whatever they are called.
They are really fried!

But, was wondering if anyone has ever tried making ceviche using them? Seems they would make good ceviche. would appreciate any thoughts and recipes.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

You never know until you try. I would use lots of lime juice, red onion, cilantro, etc. and a touch of coconut milk.

Next time I am out, I am going to save a bonito to smoke for dip.

You'd be surprised at how opinions are different. I was fishing in Honduras and caught a beautiful trigger. The guide looked at me like three heads when I told him they are delicious. I mean, it really blew his mind.

Edit: my buddy wrote this re: bonito: http://meetings.visitflorida.com/en-us/fishing/articles/fishing-capital/smoked-fish.html


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

jeep00 said:


> ......But, was wondering if anyone has ever tried making ceviche using them? Seems they would make good ceviche. would appreciate any thoughts and recipes.


Ath's sounds pretty good! Love ceviche, have not tried it with whiting. Used redfish before and its great. To me whiting is a rat red that you can keep! Do a search for ceviche, there's a lot of good ones out there.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Add hot sauce and spices as you like but dang. Cook your food!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have made ceviche with Whiting and Pompano several times. The Whiting will not stay in pieces of any size but its still really good


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Smarty said:


> .... but dang. Cook your food!


The acidic juices cooks the food!! Try it...you'll like it!!


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Whiting is very underrated!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> The acidic juices cooks the food!! Try it...you'll like it!!


Yeah I've never really tried it. Isn't it more fishy tasting?
I have always been stuck on fried foods.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Smarty said:


> Yeah I've never really tried it. Isn't it more fishy tasting?
> I have always been stuck on fried foods.


No. As a matter of fact...freshly caught white meat fish is not fishy tasting at all. When incorporated with spices it takes on much of that flavor, like what thin sliced raw steak would do when marinated only lighter. Seriously, find a good recipe, one that has flavors that you like and try it. Once "hooked" you'll be making it just the way you like it, with other seafood too, like raw shrimp, oysters, lobster, salmon, tuna...etc.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chris V said:


> I have made ceviche with Whiting and Pompano several times. The Whiting will not stay in pieces of any size but its still really good


 I can see how it would be mushy.


----------



## Sea Rooster (Oct 3, 2007)

When I do ceviche I use Sea Bass (Corvina in Panama), the meat is very firm and won't break apart. Cut into nice 1/2 inch cubes and let it marinate for 24 hours. I've never used anything else...


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Gulf kingfish ("whiting") are in the same family as California Corbina ;-)
http://www.fishbase.org/identification/SpeciesList.php?genus=Menticirrhus

I wish we had 8 pound whiting!

All 3 of the locally found _menticirrhus_ species are excellent as ceviche when fresh, but as ChrisV noted they tend to 'flake' apart once they have been out of the water too long.
And they fry up great!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay already dammit! I catch ground mullet and whiting all the time at Sikes if I'm on the bridge and not the sea wall. I always go prepared to fry them up but will sure as hell try some citrus acidic cured fish with peppers if anyone in the area will have it.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

jeep00 said:


> I'm relatively new to surf fishing. I've caught several - whiting, ground mullet or whatever they are called.
> They are really fried!
> 
> But, was wondering if anyone has ever tried making ceviche using them? Seems they would make good ceviche. would appreciate any thoughts and recipes.


Whiting ceviche is excellent, and I'm my opinion the best way to consume them since fillets are small anyway. Hard to find a better ceviche fish.


----------

